# Started CBD oil and yes it’s working



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

So I started CBD oil and last night I slept fantastic I also am on meds for anxiety and depression but still my mind worries all the time but today I feel calm not anxious and I have a 12 hour drive tomorrow! So between the calcium carbonate 3 a day before meals my heartburn is gone and I suffered terrible heartburn I also changed my eating habits bland food small portions and now the CBD oil Im feeling good not saying its a cure as we all know its not but to make life livable is all I ask but please research the CBD oil its a thumbs up 👍


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Can you post a link to where you bought it?


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

I dont have a link but Walmart. Com only online not in store and was the cheapest I found I started out with 150 mg it is something u might have to adjust dose has it and it can be expensive liquor stores sell it and also smoke shops hope this helps


----------



## Jayne.F (Apr 29, 2014)

I started taking 1 drop under the tongue for 40-60 seconds before swallowing 1st thing in morning & before bedtime & was amazed how it has helped. Yesterday I ate a small lettuce salad & then about 5 hours later had an attack, no bloating at all with only a small amount of gas. have avoided vegetables & lettuces for at least a year. I also drink liquid chlorophyll in water for the vitamins & minerals.

Amazon has CBD (aka) Hemp Oil & chlorophyll .

Hope it helps all who are desperate. It has sure helped me & will use it for the rest of my life if I have too.


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

I love CBD oil it is really helping me with my ibs-d have been so much better and my anxiety is almost gone just a calm feeling. I am sleeping all night and Im 51 in menopause was dying with hot flashes and night sweats they have just about gone anyone with any or all these issues should try CBD oil


----------



## Jayne.F (Apr 29, 2014)

Still thrilled with how CBD oil has helped me with IBS-D. Hardly ever think about it anymore.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

It didn't helped me at all ah ah ^^

.... Tooo bad :'(

Glad it help some people though !!


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I tried up to 6000mg drops (which is 200mg for a full dropper) and all I really get is a little mind relaxation. Does nothing for my gut.

If we could get something like a 3:1 THC to CBD I think it would be better. They are meant to work together through nature. I'm not talking smoking some OG kush all day that's 50:1 THC to CBD...  But something more natural in the ratio. All the other terpenes work together.

BTW, the stuff on Amazon is just hemp oil.. if you're not paying $100+ for a bottle of 1500mg CBD it's probably no good. I only bought the 6000mg because of a great sale (still $450 though).

I've also tried the vape version. I like that better than the oil. Quicker to work, more % absorbed, but not as long lasting.


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

Can some one please give me the brand that worked for them and where they got it from and how one should take it?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Mine was from Warfighterhemp.com. The plain you can taste the hemp, but the peppermint tastes much better. They do have vaporizers if you email to ask. They send you a link to them.

PureCBDVapors also has a great selection of tinctures and vapes. I've tried the vaporizers and they're much better than WF.

Like I said, they do seem to help my brain slow down a little (anti-anxiety), but not much for gut pain. But it doesn't hurt to try. Both places can give you an idea of how much to use. I prefer vape over oil tincture as it's quicker and a larger % of the CBD is used, not wasted.


----------



## ThomasHoward (Mar 17, 2021)

My therapist prescribed me CBD supplements two years ago because of my chronic anorexia. It was hard for me to get used to the daily diet, but after a week of consuming CBD supplements, I began to have an appetite. I've never felt this wonderful feeling of hunger so often in my life. In a few months, I was able to gain 16 lb and now I feel like a full-fledged person. I continue to drink CBD supplements daily and order them from the specialty store PureHempFarms which bring me all the products by mail. For a long time, they have been helping me to stay in good shape and I finally have a meaning in my life.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

So it works for IBS-D and heartburn?


----------



## chockeroo (Feb 5, 2021)

I love CBD oils, especially those that you can pour in your coffee! I'm a massive fan of coffee and marijuana, ha-ha, so this is the perfect combo! However, there are many other CBD oils or products containing cannabinoids that I absolutely love to use. For example, there's CBD chocolate that I enjoy taking from time to time. There are also cosmetic products that contain CBD oil that I love to use daily. I have a calm stick with CBD oil, and even the cream that I apply daily has CBD oil, besides coconut oil and almond oil. Do you guys maybe know some other exciting products that contain CBD oil?


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

How about some of you guys link to what you got? I'd like to try some but I have no idea where or what to buy. You google CBD oils and you have an endless amount of probably a lot of cheap junk.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I used to try and smoke marijuana, because it seemed to do everyone I knew a lot of good back in the 80's and it always made me feel really ill. Very spaced out, scared and nausea. I worked out it is bad for me so I had to stay away from it.

I am wary of trying CBD because of that.

Is anyone else hyper-sensitive to marijuana? And is CBD oil ok for people like that?


----------



## MareCare (Jan 5, 2021)

Research suggests that cbd oil may help treat pain and inflammation, which are common symptoms of IBS.


----------



## alca (May 21, 2021)

Cheapest CBD "oil" I know of in EU is from lepetitvapoteur.com . This is actually CBD infused in propylene glycol. Highest strength https://www.lepetitvapoteur.com/en/marie-jeanne/6363-booster-cbd-marie-jeanne.html comes at somewhere 55 euro per month. Personally I see no reason why would I want to actually vape this and instead drop 15 drops to mouth directly. That way you do not loose any of the stuff on exhale. As far as side effects go I would say they are subtle possibly even opposite of that of THC . Personally I am quite reluctant to using CBD although it might work simply because it is expensive and being on social security so it isn't practical cost efficiency wise. Another thing about CBD is that it interacts with pretty much every other conventional medicine out there.

Another similar substance that is potentially very effective is cannabigerol(CBG) which one would have to grow from seed. royalqueenseeds.com sells the seeds. You really have to be pretty determined to go through all the effort of growing your own. But if you are like me and want continuous supply of THC then growing makes sense. I would suggest germinating inside and growing manual not automatic outside summer time that way it is not necessary to spend several hundreds of euro on the equipment. Then again there are who suffer from chronic pain and CBD is pretty much the only thing that works so it comes down to how desperate/motivated you are. Also there are people who use as CBD as long term anti-psychotic. Anti-psychotic medicine typically have nasty side effects and in some cases do not work at all. CDB is pretty miraculous substance for some people and conditions it is just that it is not cheap.

Personally im trying lion mane since it is much much cheaper.


----------



## dinajafer (Aug 30, 2021)

To be frankly, I have tried it, but not as a "funny" usage, but due to my doctor's advice, I had some kind of uncontrollable shaking, and the doctors said I would have to periodically use the CBD products, since they are aimed to control our internal-balancing. At first, I felt insecure about that, and then, the doctor gave me a link to a good site: http://www.littlethingsmatter.com/blog/2019/08/21/what-is-cbd-and-how-can-it-positively-influence-your-overall-wellbeing/ where I have read all the infomartion and realized that indeed it could be healthy in some cases, but the most important thing being a well-balanced consumption quantity, so, take care about that!


----------

